# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Quel papier pour un changement de propriétaire?

## karatekid

Bonjour!!!

La puce de mon Dexter est toujours au nom de son 1er "maître" et j'aimerais savoir quel papier il doit m'envoyer pour que je puisse faire passer sa puce à mon nom? Un mail où il dit abandonner ou donner son chien? 
Merci de vos conseils!!

----------


## stik

normalement, sur la carte d'identification, il y a une partie exprès pour le changement de propriétaire

----------


## beapat

le plus simple est de faire signer le papier d'identification que tu renvoie a la scc après l'avoir remplit sans oublier le chéque de 3.

----------


## karatekid

Oui mais il faut que son 1er maitre signe quelque chose? on m'avait parlé d'une déclaration d'abandon ou comme quoi il le donnait

----------


## tsarrott

il faut que les 2 personnes (ancien proprio et nouveau proprio) signent la partie de la carte à renvoyer.
Et les 3 euros ne sont plus obligatoires (enfin, rien n'est stipulé sur la carte de mes animaux en tout cas, les cartes ont 1 an)

----------


## karatekid

Sauf que je n'ai pas sa carte d'identification! Juste son carnet  de santé!

----------


## beapat

si le maitre est d'accord pour faire un papier, je ne voie pas pourquoi il refuserai de signer la carte d'identification   :hein2: 
si tu n'a pas la carte, tu dois faire une demande a ton vétérinaire qui te fera une demande de duplicata a envoyer avec la lettre d'abandon.
et les 3 sont obligatoire, je les avait oublier pour mon chien et ils me les ont réclamer

----------


## beapat

sauf que si t'a pas les papiers je crois que c'est 7 quelque chose

----------


## jenny02

> si le maitre est d'accord pour faire un papier, je ne voie pas pourquoi il refuserai de signer la carte d'identification   :hein2: 
> si tu n'a pas la carte, tu dois faire une demande a ton vétérinaire qui te fera une demande de duplicata a envoyer avec la lettre d'abandon.
> et les 3 sont obligatoire, je les avait oublier pour mon chien et ils me les ont réclamer


Il ne sont plus indiquer sur les nouvelles cartes...  :hein2:

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

Bonjour.
Une demande de duplicata, c'est 11,50.
http://www.scc.asso.fr/home.php?num_niv_1=1num_niv_2=3 

Les 3, à mon avis, c'est récent.
J'ai des cartes de tatouage "vieilles" de 14 ans, 10 ans 1/2 et 1 an 1/2, ce sont exactement les mêmes, et effectivement c'est écrit qu'une nouvelle carte sera envoyée gratuitement au nouveau maître. Aucune mention de chèque à envoyer.

----------


## karatekid

Génial donc il va falloir que j"appelle le type "Bonjour Mr vous avez abandonné votre chien il y a plus d'un an et il me faut une lettre d'abandon de votre part"    ::    Et je ne vois pas trop comment lui faire signer la carte d'identification même si je demande un duplicata.
Je m'en rappellerai de ce sauvetage. Déjà qu'il n'est pas vraiment ok chat et qu'il a du mal à rester seul sans aboyer ou faire de dégâts alors qu'on m'avait dit le contraire.
J'espère qu'il va vite être adopté mon fauve!!    ::

----------


## beapat

fais une demande au proprio officiel par lettre recommander avec AR, si pas de réponse tu joins l'AR comme quoi tu a fais la demande avec le certificat véto pour demander la nouvelle carte, normalement ca devrais passer.
et si le proprio ne va pas chercher la lettre c'est encore mieux, tu joint la lettre qui t'es revenu

pour les 3 c'est peu etre pas indiquer mais il les réclames. et ca fait un moment qu'il les faut, quand j'ai adopter mon chien j'ai du les payer sa doit faire 5ans.

----------

